# ZoneAlarm TvDebug.log file (how to disable)



## WhitPhil

tvDebug is only needed to be remitted to the ZA technical service if you experience issues with the ZA and have filed for help (free). 
If you have no intention of doing this, then disable the tvDebug.log logging by this way:

Start windows in the safe mode and then delete the WINDOWS\Internet Logs\tvDebug.log
Create an empty one
> Run Notepad
> Save as TvDebug/log 
> Select the file, right mouse, properties, Read Only
Reboot back into the normal boot (mode)
Hold down the Ctrl and Shift keys together
Right click on the ZA icon near your clock
Choose 'Set debug level' from the box that comes up
Select 'Off' in the 'Debug categories' in the new window
Press the 'Ok' button

Reboot

OR, disconnect from the Web
Shutdown ZA
Delete the file
Create an empty one
> Run Notepad
> Save as TvDebug/log 
> Select the file, right mouse, properties, Read Only
Hold down the Ctrl and Shift keys together
Right click on the ZA icon near your clock
Choose 'Set debug level' from the box that comes up
Select 'Off' in the 'Debug categories' in the new window

Now the tvDebug will not ever again increase in size and will stay at this very low size.


----------



## hewee

Thanks WhitPhil because that's good to know. I use to delete it now and then but you had to close ZA do to do so and it just get rebuild and start growing again.


----------

